# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Radionica o pp u Jelkovcu, Zgb

## eki3

Evo malo za promjenu pozivamo Vas na *istocni dio grada Zagreba* u *knjižnicu Jelkovec* na radionicu o platnenim pelenama. Radionica će se održati u *utorak 28.05.2013. u 17:30*. Moci cete saznati sve iz prve ruke o koristenju i odrzavanju platnenih pelena, vidjeti i opipati neke od modela pelena.  Prijaviti se možete na mob. 098/ 605-903. Veselimo se vasem dolasku i razmjeni znanja i iskustva.

----------


## gizolito

ova radionica se preklapa s rodinim trudničkim tečajem  :Sad: 
kad će od prilike biti neka slijedeća u zagrebu?

----------


## puntica

bit će jako uskoro i radionica o platnenim pelenama i radionica za trudnice u Zagrebu (u gnijezdu)
ova radionica je u Jelkovcu, što je odlična prilika za one koje stanuju na istoku grada

----------

